# Amari Shawl (K) Free Pattern



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I just finished up a "me" project. After knitting my hands raw (I might exaggerate) to complete my Christmas gifts in time, I had the pleasure of knitting a relaxing project for myself. I ALWAYS find knitting relaxing, just more so when there is no "deadline".

This is the Amari shawl that I knitted in Cascade 220 superwash wool. I used a size 7US needle and increased the lace portion a bit... didn't want to waste any of the wool. 

The free pattern can be found here

http://www.knittingfever.com/c/leaflet/11565/


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Really pretty- this is why I am trying to diversify from crochet- Some things are just prettier when knit. It looks so soft and comfy too.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful! With a black dress, you will look gorgeous!


----------



## knitnpurlchick (Nov 8, 2012)

Its gorgeous. Thanks for the pattern link.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Pretty shawl! Amy..


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work and the colour is very delicate. The longer lace section is much nicer than the original.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Your work is always lovely, Amy!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Another lovely project! This is a really classic design that looks very relaxing to knit. I'm glad you posted the pic regarding how to wear the shawl like a scarf... I do that 90% of the time and a warmer scarf cannot be found, since the chest is covered so nicely. Such beautiful work. And pretty color too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely, I am now downloading this beauty. Thanks.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Bethlyn (May 1, 2012)

Nice work. You turned out a beautiful shawl for yourself.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice finished project. Thank you for the pattern link.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

That's beautiful, Amy! And your blocking looks perfect as well as the knitting! WTG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Amy, it's gorgeous! You are so quick and your things always look awesome!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Truly lovely and something I would make for myself. Thanks for the pattern link.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Once again, you've hit it out of the ballpark, Amy!!
The tied look of your shawl is absolutely GORGEOUS. What a wonderful way to wear it. The drape is just perfect. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

What a great idea!!!! And beautiful knitting.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Very feminine and flattering. Love it!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty shawl,fantastic work. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It is really lovely Amy. I wish I could get round to doing a 'me' project, but I'm still up to my eyes with baby knitting at the minute, with no end in sight!!


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

I never wear or knit scarves, but I would knit and wear that! Excelent! :thumbup:


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

just gorgeous! love the clean classic lines of it.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Your work is always so beautiful Amy! 
Question: In your opinion,do you think this shawl is suitable for a novice knitter to try?


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Very pretty, and great idea on wearing the shawl as a scarf. :thumbup:


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow! amy! your amazing!! your knitting is wonderful! i enjoy watching for you!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice shawl or scarf, if you prefer. Looks warm!


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm working on this same shawl. Love the pattern.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

Amazing work......never done a shawl.....would definitely want to do this pattern.....thank you for sharing your lovely work...


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful work...love the pattern!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful, as always!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful work, lovely colour will work well with lots of colours. Have always wondered how to wear shawls, thank you for the idea.


----------



## Hummingbird Haven (Oct 7, 2011)

You do such beautiful work and I admire your choice of projects. Keep on knitting!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is lovely!


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Beautiful! You deserve this lovely 'me' project. Thanks for posting the pattern link, pictures and details for your shawl.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, I agree with this! Some things are prettier when KNIT, but the opposite is equally true! Some things are prettier when CROCHETED, AND sometimes used, BOTH together, it is EVEN PRETTIER. Here is just another DESIGN component and decision that makes a beautiful outcome in any project! Know that when we learn these new and difficult things, we are preserving our brains and making new neurons, besides becoming more creative!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Very pretty shawl.

Sue


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful. Your edge is prettier than the picture on the pattern.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful work. Wear it proudly.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link - beautiful shawl!


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

That really is beautiful. I wore my Faroese shawl out to lunch yesterday under my down coat just like a sweater. It's not too long or bulky and at least I got to show it off a bit. Good idea to use instead of scarf. Thanks! M


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty shawl!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful shawl! Looks nice and soft.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lovely and looks warm also.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful and so well done. Love the color!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

The directions say 3 hanks. Do you know how many ounces that would be comparable to?


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

your work is always beautiful. thanks, again, for sharing. what were the dimensions of the final shawl? thanks, Riley


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

The scarf is lovely. I really like the color and I think it would go great with most neutrals like coco brown and steel gray. I also love wearing shawls as a scarf because they're a pretty accessorie and they're functional because of their warmth. Great job!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

WHAT STYLE!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I particularly like this shawl because the pattern is only along the edges. 
Sometimes I wonder why we go to so much effort to knit a very lacy shawl perfectly when most of it is all "smushed up" around our body.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice,you should do a knit a long.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Love how you wear them as scarves - I never thought of that!


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Very pretty shawl - enjoy wearing it.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I just finished up a "me" project. After knitting my hands raw (I might exaggerate) to complete my Christmas gifts in time, I had the pleasure of knitting a relaxing project for myself. I ALWAYS find knitting relaxing, just more so when there is no "deadline".
> 
> This is the Amari shawl that I knitted in Cascade 220 superwash wool. I used a size 7US needle and increased the lace portion a bit... didn't want to waste any of the wool.
> 
> ...


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for link! Your shawl is pretty and I do like the 'ice' blue color your used. :thumbup:


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very pretty, after looking at the pattern and comparing it to yours, I definitely like the additional width of the lace.
Lovely job!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Once again, you have done it, Amy! You have great design sense! I, too, like the additional lace. It makes it more elegant, and takes the impact and prominence of the stockingnette (sp) stitch to the supporting background. The garter stitch line breaks it up, and gives interest. Well, done! I love it!


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for showing how you wear it Amy. I've always wanted to try to make a shawl but wondered how or if I'd wear it. I could definitely wear it that way. Your is pretty. Thanks for the link


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Amy, did you really say you did this since you finished your Christmas knitting - does that mean since Christmas?? I not only love the shawl, I am in awe of your knitting schedule. It would take me a week to get it blocked! It's just lovely.


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Love the shawl and the extra lace!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful shawl Amy. It's about time you knitted something for yourself xx


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely shawl...nice design. Good for you..keeping the shawl for yourself!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, Amy, we're just one week into January and here, you've already completed your 'me' project! :shock: 
That beautiful ice blue color is perfect for you - style and panache.

ROLL TIDE, girlfriend!!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> Amy, did you really say you did this since you finished your Christmas knitting - does that mean since Christmas?? I not only love the shawl, I am in awe of your knitting schedule. It would take me a week to get it blocked! It's just lovely.


Cathy, this one is really easy and fast since it is mostly stockinette stitch. This took me about five evenings to complete. Two to three hours a night.... with lots of interruptions. LOL Give it a shot.. it goes quick.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

helenlou said:


> The directions say 3 hanks. Do you know how many ounces that would be comparable to?


The pattern states three hanks at 218 yds each. I used Cascade 220 and only needed the third hank to do the lace. That is the reason for the extra lace... didn't want to waste the pretty yarn. You would use about 550 yds. for the shawl as written. I think this would be 250 grams, but don't go by that... I buy yarn according yardage so I don't usually speak weight. Simply google Sabine yarn and it will tell you that it comes in hanks of 100 grams/218 yards and is worsted weight. I always look up the recommended yarn before I begin a project. I NEVER actually USE the recommended yarn, but it is a good guideline for what to purchase.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

marimom said:


> I particularly like this shawl because the pattern is only along the edges.
> Sometimes I wonder why we go to so much effort to knit a very lacy shawl perfectly when most of it is all "smushed up" around our body.


I love looking at the "full lace" shawls done in laceweight yarn, but I think they are too dressy and I have no where to go... lol. I just think a "bit" of lace is more wearable. Hey, I'm a stay-at-home Mom, not a "Real Housewives". LOLOL. I still knit the lace shawls, but give them as gifts to my "fashionista" friends.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Riley said:


> your work is always beautiful. thanks, again, for sharing. what were the dimensions of the final shawl? thanks, Riley


The finished shawl measures 58 inches along the long edge. From the lace point edge (one of the two shorter edges) to the long edge measures 36 inches. Remember that I added quite a bit of extra lace which would account for the extra length on these sides. Hope this helps. I never really know how to measure shawls. I think the long edge measurement of 58 inches gives you a pretty good idea.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful !


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

That is so beautiful Amy - and I love the color. I knitted the Afternoon Tea shawl for my sister for Christmas (the same color blue that you used) and when she put it on - I said - "Oh no, put it on like this" - and voila - she loved it. I just simply curled it around and pinned it at her shoulder - and a cowl in the front. Shawls make beautiful cowls and scarves.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful, love the border.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very pretty!! Great knitting!


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Simply gorgeous. Thank you for sharing your picture and all your hints.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful shawl! I love this ice blue colour. Thank you for sharing the link pattern with us.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Really nice "scarf". I agree that they look more modern worn that way.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful! A shawl for me is on my to-do list for this year.


----------



## zoya1148 (Mar 26, 2011)

how did you do the lace edging``it looks different than the pattern. you did great work``thanks for sharing.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

that is beautiful and looks so nice how you showed it being worn. I see those on ladies and do like the look. Will have to try it with one I made using sock yarn. I really like the lace and the stripe effect on it. very nice. well done!!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Amy, your Amari Shawl is truly beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

And you made this since Christmas????? I'm just now starting to take down the decorations!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Lovely shawl/scarf Amy! Your work is so perfect, and the color is very pretty, and yes, it looks great with black!


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful shawl, knitting, and color Amy!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I like yours better than the pattern!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is gorgeous. Love it.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

A beautiful shawl. Never thought of wearing one that way but very nice.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous job as always, Amy! Knitting perfection.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow Amy, your shawl is beaytiful, and so much nicer than the original! I've got the patt but didn't even recognise it. Perfect execution. Hannet


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely thanks for pattern. I like the wider band of lace that you made


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

That is really beautiful work and thanks for the link to the pattern.


Ann


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is so beautiful Amy. I think I will make it for myself when I'm done with the Victorian Lace Poncho. You did a beautiful job of it. I have bookmarked it! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Really pretty, Amy. It looks better than the one featured on the knitting fever website. Thanks for posting pattern info.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

VERY PRETTY Amy...Love the color! Was it difficult?


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Amy, that is just stunning. Like you, I was a knitting maniac to get all items completed for Christmas (which I actually did, Yay!). This shaw is just lovely and looks so soft and warm. As usual, you did a marvelous job.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Pretty Amy! I know it will look beautiful on you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I just finished up a "me" project. After knitting my hands raw (I might exaggerate) to complete my Christmas gifts in time, I had the pleasure of knitting a relaxing project for myself. I ALWAYS find knitting relaxing, just more so when there is no "deadline".
> 
> This is the Amari shawl that I knitted in Cascade 220 superwash wool. I used a size 7US needle and increased the lace portion a bit... didn't want to waste any of the wool.
> 
> ...


Very pretty pattern - this is on my "to-do" list. Thanks.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Very pretty and I like your idea to wear shawls as scarves--I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very very pretty


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

It is beautiful


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

lovely color and your work is beautiful. i may have to try this pattern myself. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. Such a pretty colour.


----------



## nana's cookies (Apr 28, 2011)

I can see it as a prayer shawl for someone special!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

It is just beautiful. Lovely work rlmayknit


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Great looking shawl. I never thought about using the shawl as a scarf worn with a coat. 
Nice job. Enjoy.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Very pretty. I like the nice edging. All your work is always well done.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful shawl. Lovely colour to and will certainly go well with black.


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

You are an inspiration....this looks so very pretty. Thanks for the tip on how to wear it. Great job!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you Amy for the Amari Shawl Pattern. 

What yarn did you choose for your Shawl? It's very pretty...


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Amy, you would beat those "Real Housewives" ANY day!!! Your shawl is gorgeous! Love the color!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Amy, love your Amari Shawl! The color is beautiful and the addition of the lace rows really sets it off. Thank you for sharing your gorgeous knitting and the pattern link.  :thumbup:


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome! You did a beautiful job. Thanks for sharing. Happy Knitting.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

It's lovely. thanks for the website.


----------



## HoneyH (Jun 4, 2012)

I always love your projects! Lovely.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

very pretty simple but elegent,thanks for sharing.


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

Very pretty!!!! I'm looking forward to getting in some "me"knitting soon.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful!

Every time I see a shawl worn this way, it reminds me of comedienne, Jeanne Robertson, who did a bit called Men Don't Know the Style in NYC (or the Pashmina Toss Flip story)






I laughed til my sides hurt.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

very pretty. Your work is lovely, and I know what you mean. Knitting is so relaxing when there is no deadline.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

love it Amy, working on two for "me" projects right now. One a Ravelry mystery KAL, first I've ever done with Joji Locatelli and then the "leftie" shawl. Leftie has taken a back seat to the KAL so I can keep up. I may have to do your after that. d


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I love it. I am going to cast on now!!!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Lovely in every way.


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern link. I've just downloaded it. Your shawl is a lovely piece of knitting. Enjoy it.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Really pretty! Glad to hear it is an enjoyable project!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great shawl ... many thanks for the pattern link. Your work is always an inporation...I want to go dig up my staff and juts start knitting....


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

I love this! Nice work!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Amy these are gorgous when you did the amari and it said m1 what stitch did you use? thanks


AmyKnits said:


> I just finished up a "me" project. After knitting my hands raw (I might exaggerate) to complete my Christmas gifts in time, I had the pleasure of knitting a relaxing project for myself. I ALWAYS find knitting relaxing, just more so when there is no "deadline".
> 
> This is the Amari shawl that I knitted in Cascade 220 superwash wool. I used a size 7US needle and increased the lace portion a bit... didn't want to waste any of the wool.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> Amy these are gorgous when you did the amari and it said m1 what stitch did you use?
> http://www.knittingfever.com/c/leaflet/11565/


[/quote]

I did the "standard" M1 increase. I typically do a right leaning increase BEFORE the marker and a left leaning increase AFTER the marker. That way the increases lean into each other.

Here is what i used......

http://community.knitpicks.com/notes/Increase_-_Make_1_Increase


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Amy these are so beautiful! You are a prolific knitter. If I would knit more and stop reading and looking at all of these wonderful posts, I might get a little more done. Notice the word "might". Happy Knitting. 

Daphne


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Can't wait to get back home and print the pattern and start one for myself. Thanks


----------



## kathysturkey (Jan 8, 2013)

This is just to pretty!! Very good job! Kathy Sturkey


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Love the shawl, it is gorgeous and love the color. Your knitting is perfect and lace part is outstanding.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is beautiful and yes the colour is perfect for black.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

What is a leftie shawl?


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Your shawl is gorgeous!!!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

pfarley4106 said:


> What is a leftie shawl?


Look on Ravelry...it's there.


----------



## Grimsley (Sep 29, 2011)

Amy,the shawl and sweater are beautiful!! I love that particular style (sweater). I'm not a fancy dresser, but I do love the shawl. Thanks for the links!! You did an awesome job.
Marilynn


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

so pretty, love the ice blue


----------



## Irish0827 (May 10, 2011)

I just printed the free pattern for the Amari Shawl. I was looking over the instructions and I have a question thta I hope that you can answer. I know the abbreviated m1 but I am confused where it says "sl m k1". The row before is purl. Can you please explain for me. Thanks.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Irish0827. The sl m k1 means to slip marker and then Knit 1. If you look on the previous knit row (row 2) it tells you to pm, which is place marker in this case. The marker is to keep track of where your increases will be for further rows. The marker will be placed right in the middle of the shawl.


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

Soooo pretty! As always, your knitting is fab!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very pretty. Love the
Border.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

There is also a stitch where it says m1r and m1l. 

M1r is to insert the left needle in the ladder between the stitches as if to make one but you insert the left needle from the back to the front and K through the front.

M1l is to insert the left needle in the ladder between the stitches as if to make one but you insert the left needled from front to back and K through the back.


----------



## Kdzein (Oct 8, 2013)

Love it...Enjoy seeing your work.. Keep them coming


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I just finished up a "me" project. After knitting my hands raw (I might exaggerate) to complete my Christmas gifts in time, I had the pleasure of knitting a relaxing project for myself. I ALWAYS find knitting relaxing, just more so when there is no "deadline".
> 
> This is the Amari shawl that I knitted in Cascade 220 superwash wool. I used a size 7US needle and increased the lace portion a bit... didn't want to waste any of the wool.
> 
> ...


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern. rlmayknit


----------



## Kakuti (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow! It is very nice specially in white! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

very, very pretty.


----------

